# Ibs-c with crazy abdominal pain



## Mariahbabii (Apr 29, 2015)

I have Ibs-c an I'm 20 an lost my social life completely cuz I'm always curled in a ball in bed cuz I can bearly stand up an I don't know what to do. I've try fiber stool softeners laxatives even a few home remedies an it's just to the point where it's completely taking over my life an it doesn't matter what I eat I'm still in pain


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry you are in so much pain.

have you seen a good gastroenterologist about this? if not, please do. a good doctor can help you figure out what's going on.

if your pain is caused by spasms, an antispasmodic can help. periodically i get severe abdominal pain. when a heating pad doesn't help with that, i take librax. it really takes care of it.

linzess (linaclotide) is a medication that helps relieve constipation and it can also relieve pain. ask your gastro doc for samples to try.

certain antidepressants can also help relieve pain and some of them help with constipation, too, because they have a side effect of diarrhea. often, all you need is a low dose. your primary care doc--as well as a gastro doc-- can prescribe one.

you could also try going to a pain clinic. a good pain doc can be very helpful in showing you how to manage your pain.

good luck. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## Mariahbabii (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes I have seen a specialist an they did nothing for me an didn't give me anything they don't seem to concerned about me an this pain brings me to the floor every time an it's just not a way to live only being 20 I'm lucky if I can get out the house to take a 10 min walk not being able to do much definitely impacted my dog we love our doors


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

I agree. You need to get an antispasmodic. I used it regularly for many months and now only need it for the occasional crisis when I accidentally eat something that triggers my IBS. Go back and ask for a prescription or get a second opinion from a good GI doc.


----------



## irishsheryl (Jul 13, 2014)

I agree i.b.s. is awful. Very painful. day after day I have problems with it. Now, I am taking Amitza and ani-spasmatic Bentyl which helps me. But, after every bowel movement I have; I have had pain. I read books on it. Gone to doctors. Gastrenterolgy, and General med. had tests. All to no help. I had to give on coffee, sodas, juices. All made me sick. I am elimnating things from my diet. No milk anymore. This illness puzzles me I don't understand it? I forgot to tell you I am now 60 years old but, I have had I.B.S. since I was in my teens. I always thought it was because I had childhood abuse issues. But, It seems my Mom has it also. many for some of us it runs in the family. She too has pain as I do.

Pain60


----------



## Pufferfish (May 28, 2015)

Hi everyone. I have an appt. with a gastro on the 5th of June for my colonoscopy appt. but I am going to also speak to her about the issues I've had. I am a diabetic and I started on the Victoza injections last year. They gave me awful diarehea and stomach pains. I thought I would just have to wait for my body to adjust to the meds. Well I ended up with severe stomach pains and throwing up so I quit the injections. I've lost about 30% of my hair and I think I have malabsorption. Tried to talk to my GP but he blew it off for a year. Now Ive had diarrhea for over a year now. Now I'm getting very bad bloating (Hence my profile name because I feel like a pufferfish and all those spiney things look like the locations I get stabbing pains) I'm at a loss. No one around me understands the severity of the pain and how often and fast food goes right through me. I've had to do all my own research online and now I'm getting depressed over all this. I tried metimucil tablets. They seem to work a little. At least I could eat without running to the bathroom as much as I was. Now I have severe right side pain which I think might be gall bladder pains but not sure it may just be IBS too. I get stabbing pains in so many places that I don't know how I'll ever describe what I'm going through to the Dr. I just feel like crying.


----------

